# Nice walleye from the river..1/1/06



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Here's a few pics from yesterday. Only one caught tho.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

nice walleye i helped ya out with your pics.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

what river did you catch him in and on what ? we need more details.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Ohio River using a homemade Do-It mold spoon! Very simple technique...vertical jigging along the wall!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

That's a nice fish. Keep up the good work. I love vertical jigging. You can catch anything doing that.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

If you notice in the picture, the two guys are not carrying anything but the fish and two poles. My buddy doesn't believe in alot of gear. But this is ridiculous! He doesn't carry a stringer, bucket, tacklebag, net..........anything! I do know that because he didn't have a net, (I usually take mine with us) he had to hang on to the pole and fish while his buddy crawled/walked down the rocks, hand down the pole and bring the fish in. Good thing it didn't get off. Only took a few spoons with him and evidently, that was enough to get one fish!! I guess that's what they mean by going "light"....


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

i used to fish there ,been a while, we would take a round net or take handle off regular net tie 3 ropes to it and then one long one, put a rock in it for weight then drop it over the edge and net the fish, we used hopkins spoons


----------



## JK1912 (Jun 11, 2005)

Snake where you at on the river


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

just because i showed you my crappie hole,don t expect all these guys to tell you...ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## JK1912 (Jun 11, 2005)

thats a good one husk but I figured it didnt hurt to ask? lol You know I dont know alot of spots. Im still learning


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

The only spot I go..The Cumberland Dam, just south of Newell W.Va. If you know where The Mountaineer is, the dam is 4.5 south of that! About a 15-20 min walk back to the spot, which (luckily) discourages alot of people. Saw a 6lb'er and and 8 lb caught there in mid Nov. And one heck of alot of 2,3 and 4 lb'ers caught. Almost never a dull moment. If it stays 36-38 and above, will probably head down on Sunday. Of course the water has to go down. It's runnin' about 20 ft right now, about 5 higher than I like, and about 3 ft higher than what's fishable. Need anymore info, email me.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Looks Cold.....


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Not at all. I believe it was like 46-47 degrees and 8 mph wind. Quite bearable for what lurks below the surface. I have went down there in weather as low as 20-25 degrees. Have built huge fires right by the water(tons of driftwood-no short supply whatsoever!) or up above, there is a spot that's had hundreds of fires. Took a 1 lb coffee can, poked holes in the bottom, fashioned a handle out of coat hanger and filled with charcoal briquets!! Hang it in front of you and slightly lower than the hand rail, you'd be amazed how long you can wait on fish!!  Oh yeah...any takers? Let's head out this weekend!!


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

i know a buddy of mine and me might head down this weekend but not sure
i just rebuilt my 9.9 might take the boat down and run it up and the river


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

I fish there too for wipers but never knew they had eyes there as well. We stayed til almost dark one night and only had cats and gars start hitting. Ive never seen cats go crazy like that before.


----------



## Snakebite (Jan 5, 2006)

Hey if only gonna catch 1 that 1 will work!! Nice 1


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

man looks like my spring sauger/walleye spot is gettin' alot of airtime.... shhh!!!!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

If I lived where you do, I'd be fishing just about every day....in fact, I'd probably be there *right now * instead of sitting here on this computer!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

ah its diffently the place to be in the spring for eyes. I couldn't even begin to tell you how many limits I've taken out of there. Including some dandys in the 4-7lb range and 3 years ago my dad took one that was 30'' and just over 10 pounds. We'll have to hook up and go down snake.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Well, with no ice, I'm sure I'll be down almost every weekend from here on in to the end of spring. I'll definitely give you a shout!! Thanks for the invite...good to go with someone from the area. Have you fished there a long time, and lived in the area a long time? I've only been going down for either 4 or 5 yrs. Want to start taking the boat out. I'm thinking the ramp just past the dam, behind the fire station. Ever try there?


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

Snake:

The ramp behind the Firehouse in New Cumberland is a good place to launch for those fishing the dam area. Short run upstream. There's a courtesy dock there that makes launching alone very convenient. However, it's a stationary dock that is underwater when the river hits about 17.5 or 18 feet.

I fish that area by boat quite a bit,, give me holler when you're headed down with your boat I'd be happy to meet up and show you around...


----------



## catfishrich (Jul 14, 2005)

Just a question, if you fish by boat how close can you get to the spillway? I know you can go through the locks, but in the tail waters isn't there a no boat zone?


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

The Army Corps places restriction buoys below NC dam in about April each year and removes them in October. The restricted area is generally defined by a diagonal line beginning at the downstream end of the longest lock wall on the Ohio Side and proceeds to the WV shoreline approximately where the large riprap bank ends and the smaller brick debris begins.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I've lived in the area all my life and have been fishing down there for about 6 years. Never fished it from the boat much except in tournaments and thats always for the "brownfish" which is becoming harder and harder to find down there. Ever do any good for smallies down there?


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

ProCraft:

The smallie fishing can be very good below the dam - especially in the spring and late fall. Granted, the smallie fishing has been a bit off the last couple years.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Saw 2 nice ones caught in early Nov., one about 4.5 lbs and one about 4 lbs. In my photos is the 4.5 lb'er. Both were caught off the dam wall.

Rodman, thanks and I'll definitely keep that in mind. Probably early spring or there abouts. Maybe we'll get a few boats involved! Hear that Procraft21?


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

me and a few of my buddies are all set to go this coming saturday evening from about 5pm till an hour or so after dark. whos all comin'?


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

We're expecting snow showers Saturday, high of 34. River should be around 15 -16 feet. Sounds like it might not be a bad day to fish the dam.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Don't know yet if I can get some overtime, and it all depends on that. If I work, I'll be down Sun and/or Mon. Won't know until tomorrow. Sounds good tho. I usually fish all day until dark, starting about 10-11 am.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

slight change in plans-- due to a good tip, I'm heading up to montgomery dam in the morning (the locks above new cumberland) to try it for a few hours. Depending on how the fishing is at montgomery and the weather I still might make it down to new cumberland for the evening. Anyone is welcome to join me in the morning-- send me a p.m if you need directions or anything.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

austin, the bite is on at portage!!!!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

so I heard......a day to late!!! now its freakin' snowin' with 30 mph wind! Next time you gotta call your boy a day ahead not the day after the big catch


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

ProCraft,
Where is this Montgomery Dam? Is this in PA or WV? I don't do PA. I take it that it is the Ohio River, right?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

austin...whats a lil wind? and besides it was more like 40+


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Montgomery Locks and Dam is in Penns. water. You definately have to have a Pa license to fish it. Just above East Liverpool Beaver Creek enters the Ohio and that's just about the PA/OH line....Pete.... AKA....Hatchetman


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

beaver creek is pretty much the pa/oh line like hatchetman said, montgomery dam is about 2 miles up river from that


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

After getting on here last night, I got out my Ohio River chart and started looking up on it. Between the chart and the internet, I found out that I couldn't afford it, don't have money for a PA license!! Oh well. Gonna try the Cumberland Dam tomorrow though!! Will post results. Went to a local spillway today with absolutely no action whatsoever!! Thanks for the info though guys.


----------

